# Lawrence Meyers' Articles on Uber



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...enue-to-expenses-300098754.html?tc=portal_CAP

*"A terrible deal, with substantial insurance risk," says author, Lawrence Meyers.*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Lawrence Meyers*
Lawrence Meyers is the CEO of Asymmetrical Media Strategies, a crisis communications firm that specializes in protecting and defending the reputations of individuals, companies, and industries under attack by activists, the media, regulators, and legislators. Asymmetrical's documentary work has received multiple awards.
Previously, he spent 13 years in Hollywood, as writer of 23 hours and producer of over 60 hours, of dramatic programming. He is also the author of
_Teacher of the Year: The Mystery & Legacy of Edwin Barlow, Bond Forever: A Film Buff's Cinematic Analysis of the James Bond Series._

_After Hollywood, Lawrence moved into commentary on public policy as a legacy Breitbart.com contributor, and also for the financial markets. He has written over 1,000 articles for The Motley Fool, SeekingAlpha.com, Investorplace.com,and WyattResearch.com. His articles have appeared at Yahoo! Finance, Google Finance, Zacks, and MSN Money. His Op-Eds and Letters to the Editor have appeared in over two dozen major newspapers.

Lawrence is a national expert on alternative consumer finance. He consults for hedge funds and private equity via his Council Member status at Gerson Lehman Group, and as a member of Coleman Research Group's Executive Forum. He also brokers financing, strategic investments, and distressed asset purchases between private equity firms and financial services businesses.

He blogs at ichabodscranium.com and tweets @ichabodscranium
_


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber's Death by A Thousand Cuts*
*By **Lawrence Meyers*
*http://finance.townhall.com/columni...s-death-by-a-thousand-cuts-n2019977/page/full*


----------



## JimmyJ (Feb 22, 2015)

Excellent articles......still blows my mind that people are signing up in droves to " Uber " especially in certain markets where there are no clearly defined ride sharing laws and where the rates are so low.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...enue-to-expenses-300098754.html?tc=portal_CAP
> 
> *"A terrible deal, with substantial insurance risk," says author, Lawrence Meyers.*


Maybe he should have done a bit more research, as in nyc there is no such thing as rideshare, every uberx has commercial FHV insurance, and license plates issued by the TLC, without FHV commercial insurance you get no TLC plates, which means you can not work with any FHV base, and that includes Uber.
In NYC Uber is considered black car dispatch FHV.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Maybe he should have done a bit more research, as in nyc there is no such thing as rideshare, every uberx has commercial FHV insurance


Actually the analysis he'd done was correct. Only the statement "with substantial insurance risk" was incorrect. He acknowledged the error, and corrected it:


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...enue-to-expenses-300098754.html?tc=portal_CAP
> 
> *"A terrible deal, with substantial insurance risk," says author, Lawrence Meyers.*


Great Article! Thanks! This should be *disseminated* all over everywhere!

I'm thinking the net would be around 10% on Uber X with commercial insurance????


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Hidden Risks Of An Uber IPO*
By Larry Meyers
http://m.seekingalpha.com/article/2779305-on-ubers-valuation-and-the-laws-uber-breaks


----------



## ecmic (Apr 16, 2015)

_The paper found that operating costs, plus 31% in commissions, taxes, and fees, caused UberX drivers to lose 68% of pre-tax revenue on the first $1-per-mile of earnings, and 55% on the first $1.50-per-mile._

Why is a dollar-per-mile, or even a dollar fifty-per-mile, calculation relevant in a market that charges $2.15 per mile? And base fare and cost-per-minute should certainly be considered as well when considering revenue.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Big Taxi Defeats Uber In NYC*
By Lawrence Meyers
http://dailycaller.com/2015/07/09/big-taxi-defeats-uber-in-nyc/#disqus_thread


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Drivers, Beware*
*By Lawrence Meyers*
*http://www.lifezette.com/popzette/uber-drivers-beware/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Drivers, Beware
> By Lawrence Meyers
> http://www.lifezette.com/popzette/uber-drivers-beware/*


Here is a reason for Drivers to be even more wary:
*UberX Commission For New Drivers Is Now 25% In These Markets*


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lawrence Meyers for president!

Finally, a journalist who doesn't drink the coolaid and isn't afraid to tell the truth.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Lawrence Meyers*
> Lawrence Meyers is the CEO of Asymmetrical Media Strategies, a crisis communications firm that specializes in protecting and defending the reputations of individuals, companies, and industries under attack by activists, the media, regulators, and legislators. Asymmetrical's documentary work has received multiple awards.
> Previously, he spent 13 years in Hollywood, as writer of 23 hours and producer of over 60 hours, of dramatic programming. He is also the author of
> _Teacher of the Year: The Mystery & Legacy of Edwin Barlow, Bond Forever: A Film Buff's Cinematic Analysis of the James Bond Series._
> ...


It bears repeating here:
Lawrence Meyers has a vested interest in Medallion Financial Corp. (symbol TAXI), a company that finances taxi medallions. He knows his facts about cabs and medallions... but only thinks he understands Uber. Take anything he says from the perspective that his interests lie in the value of taxi medallions.

I don't make any suggestion that his financial interests are reason to doubt his credibility or discount his opinions... but it is something readers need to be aware of so as to understand Mr. Meyers perspective on the 'sharing economy', the taxi-industry... and most importantly, the Uber/Lyft universe.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Lawrence Meyers is now Forum Member LMeyers.
Welcome!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

*Mr. Meyers 'author' page on Seeking Alpha*
http://seekingalpha.com/author/larry-meyers?s=larry-meyers

and his article on the *RESILIENCE of TAXI-CAB MEDALLIONS*:
http://seekingalpha.com/article/3448986-once-again-nyc-data-shows-resilience-of-taxi-medallions

Note: you may need to create an account at Seeking Alpha to be able to read the articles.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I think that this article is appropriate on this thread:

*First Uber victim: State regulators seize taxi-medallion lender*
*http://www.crainsnewyork.com/articl...-state-regulators-seize-taxi-medallion-lender*


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...enue-to-expenses-300098754.html?tc=portal_CAP
> 
> *"A terrible deal, with substantial insurance risk," says author, Lawrence Meyers.*


Chi1cabby thank you for all the work you do for this forum. Without you most in here would be clueless to this uberworld man.
Good work my friend


----------



## LMeyers (Sep 16, 2015)

Michael Cleveland 0---
So what if I am long or short or neutral on any stock or investment regarding medallions? What matters is the analysis. Attack the thesis and conclusions and we can take it from there. So far, you have none neither, and "toi" has failed to do so, either.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

LMeyers said:


> Michael Cleveland 0---
> So what if I am long or short or neutral on any stock or investment regarding medallions? What matters is the analysis. Attack the thesis and conclusions and we can take it from there. So far, you have none neither, and "toi" has failed to do so, either.


I'm very suspicious of the 2000 drivers 7-7 number cited. If I read correctly, that number comes from Uber itself, which no one should trust for a second.

I can tell you from driving in it all day, there's a sea of black cars with TLC plates.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

LMeyers said:


> Michael Cleveland 0---
> So what if I am long or short or neutral on any stock or investment regarding medallions? What matters is the analysis. Attack the thesis and conclusions and we can take it from there. So far, you have none neither, and "toi" has failed to do so, either.


??? I'll say it again - to you directly:
I don't make any suggestion that your financial interests are reason to doubt your credibility or discount your opinions... but it is something readers need to be aware of so as to understand your perspective on the 'sharing economy', the taxi-industry... and most importantly, the Uber/Lyft universe.

I love reading your articles and analysis.
EVERYONE has some perspective they bring to the table.
The readers here deserve to know yours.
And I'm pretty sure you're ok with that, right?


----------

